
A New Pricing Model for Sentry - ccannon
https://blog.sentry.io/2017/01/05/a-new-pricing-model.html
======
kwikiel
Old pricing: $0/mo (freemium)

$29–$249/mo (~8,600,000/month)

$999+/mo (for unlimited events)

It seems like step in right direction. 499$ plans were overkill for
bootstraped startups (in general)

I am using sentry myself - self hosted version of it. When you already have
large dedicated server, running open source "SaaS"'s is cheap.

